# Any Muslims Here?



## guluboy17 (Mar 3, 2018)

This will probably be the last thread i'll post, anyways, are there any Muslims that might be here on KiwiFarms? Just asking, you can ignore this post if you'd like, no h8.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 3, 2018)

The only one I know of is @Ntwadumela who is unfortunately banned (not for being a Muslim).


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> The only one I know of is @Ntwadumela who is unfortunately banned (not for being a Muslim).



Oh , I believe I saw him before on the "reform" thread.


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 3, 2018)

Is this thread a Trump honeypot?


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 3, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> Is this thread a Trump honeypot?


a what


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 3, 2018)

> Islam will never reform because Islam doesn't need reformation





> One God One Book One Law



Nice RP account fam.

(Either that or you're truly a wandering retard that has somehow washed ashore)


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 3, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Nice RP account fam.
> 
> (Either that or you're truly a wandering exceptional individual that has somehow washed ashore)



Not an "RP" account. seriously, tf  is wrong with this place and its judgmental attitudes?


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 3, 2018)

Well, there's Kengle.


----------



## Star Wormwood (Mar 3, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> The only one I know of is @Ntwadumela who is unfortunately banned (not for being a Muslim).


I'd pour one out if his religion allowed booze or rap music references or fun.


----------



## Draza (Mar 3, 2018)

Remove kebab!


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 3, 2018)

TaterBot said:


> Well, there's Kengle.



He's not really a Muslim though.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Mar 4, 2018)

Does getting the "Islamic Content" rating count?


----------



## Audit (Mar 4, 2018)

In this fine occasion, in the spirit of the Cossacks who so nobly warred against the Muslim hordes,

Thou art a kebab imp, the damned devil's brother and friend, and a secretary to Lucifer himself. What the devil kind of knight art thou that cannot slay a hedgehog with your naked arse? The devil shits, and you roaches eat. Thou a son of a bitch wilt not ever make subjects of Christian sons; we have no fear of your rapefugees, by land and by sea we will battle with thee, go fuck thy mother.
Thou art the Babylonian scullion, Macedonian wheelwright, brewer of Jerusalem, goat-fucker of Alexandria, swineherd of Greater and Lesser Egypt, Armenian pig, Podolian villain, catamite of Tartary, hangman of Kamyanets, and fool of all the world and underworld, a fool before our God, a grandson of the Serpent, and the crick in our dick. Pig's snout, mare's arse, slaughterhouse cur, unchristened brow, screw thine own mother!
So the kiwis declare, you lowlife. Thou wilt not even be herding Christian pigs. Now we shall conclude, for we don't know the date and don't have a calendar; the moon's in the sky, the year in the book, the day's the same over here as it is over there; for this kiss our arse!


----------



## Funnybone (Mar 4, 2018)

Im jew Heaven's Gater but i love falafel


----------



## Un Platano (Mar 4, 2018)

Wasn't the last token muslim here before ntwadumela an absolute tard that got halaled?


----------



## de_DEVIL_tails (Mar 4, 2018)

@neural is a muslim


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 4, 2018)

Un Platano said:


> Wasn't the last token muslim here before ntwadumela an absolute tard that got halaled?


Wait there's a token muslim before nutella?


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 4, 2018)

Uhhh I'm pretty new here so..
"Token Muslim"
"Nutella"

What?


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 4, 2018)

lurk more


----------



## de_DEVIL_tails (Mar 4, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> Uhhh I'm pretty new here so..
> "Token Muslim"
> "Nutella"
> 
> What?



Token meaning kept around to say we have a representation of something. So in this case a token muslim would be a person kept around to say we have a muslim group on kf

Idk what nutella is i am assuming a user on the site


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 4, 2018)

So wait, there's a Muslim "group"?


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 4, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> This will probably be the last thread i'll post, anyways, are there any Muslims that might be here on KiwiFarms? Just asking, you can ignore this post if you'd like, no h8.


I’m not a muslim but I think you should make more threads.


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 4, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> I’m not a muslim but I think you should make more threads.


More threads on what? And why?


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 4, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> More threads on what? And why?


On anything you think is worth discussing.  Because this is a community for exchanging thoughts, ideas, and perspectives from all over the world.  Think of us as a melting pit of friendship.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 4, 2018)

Remember when we had that Irish nationalist account pop up and made that rant thread? Did he stick around at all or nah?


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 4, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> On anything you think is worth discussing.  Because this is a community for exchanging thoughts, ideas, and perspectives from all over the world.  Think of us as a melting pit of friendship.



Oh ok, thanks I guess


----------



## Super Collie (Mar 4, 2018)

"Nutella" is the nickname we collectively gave to former user @Ntwadumela because his name was too goddamned hard to spell. He was pretty chill but had this weird interest with The Lion King and if you ever asked him if he was a furry he'd get real defensive about it. He also was trying to troll people on Twitter, was told to cut it out, and he blocked or ignored the moderators or something. Anyways he got permabanned for being a doofus.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 4, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> Oh ok, thanks I guess


You’re very welcome, new friend!  I look forward to seeing what contributions you’ll make to our daily discussions!


----------



## CWCchange (Mar 4, 2018)

Is garlic bread halal?

I mean, garlic staves off vampires, so...


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Mar 4, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> This will probably be the last thread i'll post, anyways, are there any Muslims that might be here on KiwiFarms? Just asking, you can ignore this post if you'd like, no h8.



If I remember there were at least two. One of them got banned for picking too many embarrassing fights with people off site, and I don't remember who the other was, but I think they're still around.

As for the judgmental attitude, this site is basically dedicated to gossiping about internet people, so that'd be what that's all about.


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 4, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Is garlic bread halal?
> 
> I mean, garlic staves off vampires, so...


Yes.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 4, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Remember when we had that Irish nationalist account pop up and made that rant thread? Did he stick around at all or nah?


Wait like IRA level retardation?


----------



## OhGoy (Mar 4, 2018)

is this thread halal or haram?


----------



## Draza (Mar 4, 2018)

No ISIS content.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Mar 4, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Remember when we had that Irish nationalist account pop up and made that rant thread? Did he stick around at all or nah?



My need to know more is great. My loins burn.


----------



## Un Platano (Mar 4, 2018)

Turns out it was @Islamic Gamer that I was thinking of. Didn't get halaled because he came in response to his thread. He also didn't stick around very long.

Ultimately his greatest contribution to this site was "Logs or Evidence of Abuse: Islamic Religion Content"


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Mar 4, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Wait like IRA level exceptionalism?





Gym Leader Elesa said:


> My need to know more is great. My loins burn.



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-killers-of-ireland.36666/#post-2786713

It seems that was his only post unfortunately. Boo


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Mar 4, 2018)

yes there is


----------



## Coconut Gun (Mar 4, 2018)

How do you feel about the gays, @guluboy17? Should they be thrown off the roof head first, legs first, or sideways?


----------



## Un Platano (Mar 4, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> How do you feel about the gays, @guluboy17? Should they be thrown off the roof head first, legs first, or sideways?


Slow down there, bub. He might be gay like nutella was.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 4, 2018)

Most of my neighbors are Muslim. Does that count?


----------



## ES 148 (Mar 4, 2018)

I took RE at school so I'm essentially a Muslim


----------



## JB 236 (Mar 4, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> I took RE at school so I'm essentially a Muslim



RE was not too bad for me, I got to learn about tolerance and respect for all races and genders!

I learned more about the crusades from my chink RE teacher than I did from my cuck of a history teacher. But, I went to Catholic school.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 4, 2018)

We are polytheists.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 4, 2018)

@guluboy17 I am one, whats up?


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Mar 4, 2018)

@guluboy17 The Kiwi religion supersedes all religions. All of us, no matter our native faith, happily shed those beliefs at the altar of Internet fuckery.


----------



## Real_Liberian (Mar 4, 2018)

My dad was a Christian back home, but converted and became an Ahmadi, shortly after he left Africa. I guess it was an Ahmadi charity that helped him, when he first arrived and had a job but no house or anything. His whole social circle, outside of work, is Ahmadi dudes. He doesn't really hang out with other Africans. Mum converted too, and they remarried as Ahmadi Muslims.

I'm a fedoralord atheist, though.

BTW nice datamining thread


----------



## VJ 062 (Mar 4, 2018)

Go fuck yourselves.
Y’all are the most evil people ive ever heard of, even hilter can’t reach the level of monstrosity you muslims reached. Yet you call yourselves peaceful and have the nerve to play victims.
Fuck off with that autism.



Real_Liberian said:


> My dad was a Christian back home, but converted and became an Ahmadi, shortly after he left Africa. I guess it was an Ahmadi charity that helped him, when he first arrived and had a job but no house or anything. His whole social circle, outside of work, is Ahmadi dudes. He doesn't really hang out with other Africans. Mum converted too, and they remarried as Ahmadi Muslims.
> 
> I'm a fedoralord atheist, though.
> 
> BTW nice datamining thread


Its weird they didnt kill you for being an atheist, they hate atheists more than jews.


----------



## Real_Liberian (Mar 4, 2018)

Jesuschu said:


> Its weird they didnt kill you for being an atheist, they hate atheists more than jews.



Nah, the Ahmadis are barely even Muslims. It's a weird Punjabi thing where the founder claimed to be the Mahdi, or messiah. He also claimed to be the reincarnation of Buddha, Jesus and Vishnu. They have the whole Unitarian Universalist thing, where hell is a temporary spiritual state and everyone ultimately gets to go to Paradise. Very peace and love. 

And I guess growing up in Liberia and surviving a couple of the most barbaric wars in African history turned my dad into a hardcore pacifist. My family certainly haven't condemned me for my choices - they'd prefer it if I converted too, but as far as they're concerned it will either happen or it won't. Insha'allah.


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 4, 2018)

That poor guy is probably wondering why he has so many negative ratings now


----------



## Real_Liberian (Mar 4, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> That poor guy is probably wondering why he has so many negative ratings now



What I want to know is, why on earth did he even come here? Who doesn't know what a token is? Why didn't he lurk moar?


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 4, 2018)

There are probably a shitload of people here who are either muslim (though, likely not very religious) or of muslim descent, but will likely not say anything on this thread, since this site is dedicated to fucking with idiots. The term :powerlevel: exists for a fucking reason, niggos


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 4, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> How do you feel about the gays, @guluboy17? Should they be thrown off the roof head first, legs first, or sideways?



Sideways first, but only if found someone shoving the dick in the anus.


----------



## Save the Loli (Mar 4, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> Is garlic bread halal?
> 
> I mean, garlic staves off vampires, so...





guluboy17 said:


> Yes.



Al-Bukhaari (806) and Muslim (870) narrated that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “Whoever has eaten of this plant (i.e., garlic), let him not approach our mosque.” 

And he (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “Whoever has eaten of this plant let him not approach our mosque and annoy us with the smell of garlic.” Narrated by Maalik in _al-Muwatta’_ (27).


----------



## VJ 062 (Mar 4, 2018)

fucker cant handle the truth.


----------



## Bob Page (Mar 4, 2018)

@guluboy17 This is my religion:


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Mar 4, 2018)

Bob Page said:


> @guluboy17 This is my religion:


I must join.....that music....


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 4, 2018)

PSA: Few people on this site care about your religious beliefef as long as you're not an :autism: about them


----------



## Apocalypso (Mar 4, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> This will probably be the last thread i'll post, anyways, are there any Muslims that might be here on KiwiFarms? Just asking, you can ignore this post if you'd like, no h8.



They're all in that discount store.



Spoiler



Target


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 4, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> Al-Bukhaari (806) and Muslim (870) narrated that the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “Whoever has eaten of this plant (i.e., garlic), let him not approach our mosque.”
> 
> And he (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: “Whoever has eaten of this plant let him not approach our mosque and annoy us with the smell of garlic.” Narrated by Maalik in _al-Muwatta’_ (27).



There's a difference between _Makrooh _and _Haram _you shitlord.

Eh anyways, thanks for the information to the people who actually answered, I appreciate that. Just know that I'm not...

The only one .


----------



## VJ 062 (Mar 4, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> Eh anyways, thanks for the information to the people who actually answered, I appreciate that. Just know that I'm not...
> 
> The only one .



Yeah whatever, and dont you ever come back.
I cant believe my eyes that all these years, rapes, assults, slavery, and terrorist attacks you still are smug and no guilt coming out of you whatsoever. 
What a fucking sociopath.
Y’all make hitler & stalin look like fucking ghandis.

Its offical: islam is an another term for sociopathy, aka antisocial personality disorder.


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 5, 2018)

Jesuschu said:


> Yeah whatever, and dont you ever come back.
> I cant believe my eyes that all these years, rapes, assults, slavery, and terrorist attacks you still are smug and no guilt coming out of you whatsoever.
> What a fucking sociopath.
> Y’all make hitler & stalin look like fucking ghandis.
> ...


----------



## Imnotamonster (Mar 8, 2018)

I wondered the same thing, am I the only one? From the middleeast, born in the west incase anyone is wondering.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 8, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> unfortunately not banned for being a Muslim


FTFY.


----------



## VJ 062 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ginyu said:


>


To be fair, they deserve to be a-logged.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 9, 2018)

EAT MORE BACON MUDSLIME.


----------



## WC 027 (Mar 11, 2018)

Jesuschu said:


> To be fair, they deserve to be a-logged.


This may help you with your goatfucker problem


----------



## Used Coat Hanger (Mar 15, 2018)

coming here to find muslims is like going to tumblr to find sane people.


----------



## Plaguemine (Mar 15, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> Not an "RP" account. seriously, tf  is wrong with this place and its judgmental attitudes?


>comes to a forum about loging and tracking people for lols
>complains when they see it coming at them just a bit

This is the internet, people gonna judge and have attitudes....especially when your at a place that judges people about attitudes.


----------



## guluboy17 (Mar 18, 2018)

This site is complete-utter cancer. jeez.


----------



## Terror Rism (Mar 18, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> This site is complete-utter cancer. jeez.


we aim to please


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Mar 18, 2018)

guluboy17 said:


> This site is complete-utter cancer. jeez.


in other news water is wet


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 18, 2018)

*So...What's all this talk about infidel mooslums?*


----------



## Ntwadumela (Mar 21, 2018)

Good question: ARE there Muslims here?
Well, I’m one


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (May 18, 2019)

Yes, me.


----------



## PL 001 (May 18, 2019)

No but allow me to introduce myself. My name is Torquemada. I purge mudslimes.


----------



## Cackspangler (May 19, 2019)

There are probably more than this thread implies, but they're very secretive about it. Muslims are the one group that unconditionally gets shit on this site.


----------



## Unog (May 19, 2019)

guluboy17 said:


> This site is complete-utter cancer. jeez.



Free speech is kind of a bitch. It's also full of "lolcows" that produce "m.ilk" in the form of laughs, so I suppose you could call this site udder cancer.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 19, 2019)

Unog said:


> Free speech is kind of a bitch. It's also full of "lolcows" that produce "m.ilk" in the form of laughs, so I suppose you could call this site udder cancer.


Alright, enough of that. Mooove along.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 19, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Alright, enough of that. Mooove along.


Don't have a cow, man


----------



## AF 802 (May 19, 2019)

Cackspangler said:


> There are probably more than this thread implies, but they're very secretive about it. Muslims are the one group that unconditionally gets shit on this site.



Especially the "DEUS VULT" retards that came in right after Christchurch.

There's being Islam critical, and there's sperging and demanding a modern Crusades like that'll do anything.


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 19, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> There's being Islam critical, and there's sperging and demanding a modern Crusades like that'll do anything.


You'll never know unless you try.


----------



## PT 522 (May 19, 2019)

It's actually very liberating for women to wear hijab


----------



## Save the Loli (May 19, 2019)

Cackspangler said:


> There are probably more than this thread implies, but they're very secretive about it. Muslims are the one group that unconditionally gets shit on this site.


We better find out who these Muslims are and send them back ASAP before they turn half the site into no-go zones and force Null to change all the rules to Sharia law.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (May 19, 2019)

I went on this site and there are practically no muslim lolcows. Probably due to the fact that they are very principled and don't take kindly to liberalism.


----------



## UE 558 (May 19, 2019)

maaliktheprisonguard said:


> I went on this site and there are practically no muslim lolcows. Probably due to the fact that they are very principled and don't take kindly to liberalism.


Samina?


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (May 19, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> Samina?


"Born into a religious family, she rejected faith and became a 'murtad firti' (apostate) early in life" 

She is not a muslim anymore.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 19, 2019)

So maybe one of the Muslim kiwis can clear this up for me.  With the whole "women for procreation and boys for pleasure" thing, do y'all kind of have a sort of agreement with one another about trading each other's boys for the purpose between you or do you prefer to find boys that aren't the sons of anyone you know? Do you tell the boys to pray to Allah while you sodomize them or would that ruin the whole thing for you? Are kuffar boys strictly off limits?


----------



## PT 522 (May 19, 2019)

Help me, Muslim kiwi farm users! How do I go to heaven?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 20, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> Help me, Muslim kiwi farm users! If I want to go to heaven is it better to kill infidels by blowing myself up or by running them over in a truck of peace?


I'm not even Muslim and I know the answer is strap bombs to your truck of peace, this really isn't that difficult


----------

